# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  اموزش fscommand

## نعیم رضاییان

سلام 
اینم یه آموزش که بدرد خیلی ها میخوره 

آموزش FS Command 

1)- AllowScale این دستور برای این است که اندازه تصویر فایل شما رو به اندازه واقعی نشان بدهد و با بزرگ و کوچک کردن پنجره نمایش گر اندازه فایل شما تغییر نکند و این دستور دارای دو ایتم True , False هست که با این دو ایتم تنظیم می شود 

کد:

fscommand("AllowScale","false");

2)- ShowMenu این دستور برای حذف منو های مزاحم در موقع کلیک راست بر روی فایل می باشد که این دستور هم دارای دو ایتم True , False می باشد 

کد:

  fscommand("ShowMenu","false");

3)- FullScreen برای زمانی است که شما بخواهی فایل شماخود به خود به صورت FullScreen نمایش داده بشو د این دستور هم مانند بالا به True, False تنظیم می شود 

کد:

fscommand("FullScreen","True");

4)- Exec این دستور برای به اجرا در آوردن یک فایل اجرای (com,exe,Bat,...) می باشد 

کد:

    fscommand("Exec","g:\test1\mohsen.exe");

یا به شکل زیر

    getURL("FSCommand:Exec","g:\test1\mohsen.exe");

5)-Quit این دستور برای خارج شدن از فایل swf شما می باشد 

کد:

 fscommand("Quit","");


موفق باشید

----------


## PrinceDotNet

خیلی عالی بود.
ممنون.

----------


## mohmp3

احتمالا روش بالا در مورد دستور  Exec کار نمی کنه.

برای استفاده از فایل exe باید یه پوشه به نام fscommand در کنار فایل خروجی خود درست کنید و همه فایل های exe  را درون آن بذارید و به طریق زیر آدرس دهید.

fscommand("Exec","filename.exe");

که file name نام فایل exe شماست.

به مطلب بالا اینو هم اضافه می کنم که :

فایل خروجی شما حتما باید exe باشه نه swf تا لینک های شما در مورد فایل exe کار کند.


---------------------------------
*** HAVE A GOOD TIME ***

----------


## adhami

با سلام خیلی خوب بود 
ولی مثل اینکه دستور خارج شدن درست عمل نمی کنه 
چون من هر چی امتحان کردم نشد 
مرسی

----------


## IT_Professional_Iran

وقتی یکی یه آموزشی میده - یا نده یا اگه مینویسه کامل باشه ! -
تراپال کی رو فراموش کردین!

----------


## different_girl666

من که مخالفم آدم یا آموزش نده یا کامل آموزش بده! به هر حال من که لذت بردم و می خوام درخواست کنم به این آموزش هاتون ادامه بدین چون شدیدا بهش احتیاج دارم

----------


## linspire

من هم مخالفم ، هر کس تا هرجا که میتونه یاد بده 
در نهایت همین اطلاعات کم شما هستن که  آموزش برنامه رو کامل می کنند

----------

